# muscheln für die Bitterlinge



## Fossy (28. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem in meinem Teich so langsam wieder das leben erwacht mochte ich zu neuen Taten schreiten und habe überlegt was noch fehlt. Habe mir gedacht  das ich meinen Bitterlingen eine Freude mache und ein paar __ Muscheln einsetze(wegen Vermehrung und so  ). Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wann bzw. welche Muschel geeignet sind?
Viele frühlingshafte Grüße 
Fossy


----------



## jochen (28. März 2006)

*AW:  muscheln für die Bitterlinge*

Hey Fossy...

Malermuscheln oder Teichmuscheln.
Diese Muscheln benötigen Sand als Bodensubstrat um sich wohlzufühlen.


----------



## Fossy (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  muscheln für die Bitterlinge*

Danke für den Tip aber ich habe jetzt gehört daß Muscheln sehr sensiebel auf die Wasserquallität reagieren und sollten eine eingehen das Wasser werseuchen. Wieviele Muschel sind den eigentlich ratsam?

Grüß 
Fossy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  muscheln für die Bitterlinge*

Hallo,

damit die Muscheln nicht gleich verhungern (filtern laufend Wasser nach fressbarem durch) sollte pro Muschel schon min. 1qm3 Wasser zur Verfügung stehen. Z.B 6000l Teich = maximal 6 Muscheln

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  muscheln für die Bitterlinge*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> damit die Muscheln nicht gleich verhungern (filtern laufend Wasser nach fressbarem durch) sollte pro Muschel schon min. 1qm3 Wasser zur Verfügung stehen. Z.B 6000l Teich = maximal 6 Muscheln
> 
> MfG Frank



UND BITTE
trübes Wasser !


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2007)

*AW:  muscheln für die Bitterlinge*

Hallo Fossy,

wir haben 5 Muscheln im Teichlein, kein trübes Wasser aber auch keinen (oder noch keinen) Filter angeschlossen. Letzten Winter ist eine verstorben und wurde sauber von Fischen oder anderen Teichbewohnern aufgefressen. Bei uns liegen 2  im Sand, eine zwischen Steinen, die anderen wahrscheinlich zwischen dem __ Tausendblatt. Beim Kauf achte darauf, dass sie fest geschlossen sind und die Schale heil, zu Hause kannst Du sie erst einmal in einen Eimer legen und abwarten, ob sie sich bewegen und dann erst in den Teich.


----------

